# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment > حرفه ای: آموزش ایجاد فایل نصب با Advanced Installer 12

## vb341

درود
همونطور که قول داده بودم فیلم آموزش ایجاد فایل ستاپ با برنامه Advanced Installer 12  رو برای دوستان آماده کردم
موارد که در این فیلم آموزش داده میشه به شرح زیر می باشد :
1 - تنظیمات پروژه
2 - افزودن فایلهای برنامه شما به پروژه و نحوه ایجاد میان بر 
3 - نحوه نصب فونت دلخواه
4 - نحوه نصب SqlExpress 
5 - نحوه نصب کریستال ریپورت
6 - نحوه نصب دات نت فریم ورک
و نکات دیگر
لینک دانلود فیلم آموزشی :
http://s4.picofile.com/file/81815324...rning.rar.html

----------


## vb341

دوستانی که فایل رو دانلود کردن لطفا نظرشون رو بگن و اینکه اگر نکات دیگه ای رو میدونن عنوان کنن

----------


## phoenix2000

سلام دوست عزیز 
در ابتدا باید تشکر کنم به خاطر وقتی که واسه تهیه این ویدیو گذاشتید.واسه من که عالی بود .
تنها واسه بهتر شدن کیفیت کار عرض میکنم وگرنه من کسی نیستم بخوام نظری در خصوص کار شما بدم اینه که کیفیت صدا پایین بود و رو ویدیو یکم ویرایش میشد (مثلا قسمتی که ایمپورت پروژه بود کوتاه تر میشد یا ... ) خیلی بهتر بود.و مساله دیگه اینکه در بعضی جاها یکم بیشتر توضیح میدادید به شخصه برای من که فردی مبتدی هستم مفیدتر واقع میشد.مثلا اون قسمت که متن جلوی فولدر رو تاکید می کردید پاک کنیم اگه دلیلش توضیح داده میشد بهتر بود.بازم ممنونم خیلی لطف کردید. :تشویق:

----------


## vb341

دوست عزیز من این ویدئو رو در محل کار و در یک فرصت کوتاه تهیه کردم . اگر ایراد و مشکلی داشت شرمنده .
اگر فرصت بشه باز نکات رو خواهم گفت

----------


## eymahman

سلام ،آموزش عالی بود،فقط اون مواردی که من می خواستم نداشت ،مثل تنظیمات DataBase و درایورها به ویژه ODBC،برای
sqlserver12و صفحه سرور ،ممنون می شم اگه آموزش برای این موارد هم داشته باشید،چون حدود دو ماه با این نرم افزار دارم کار می کنم ولی به دلیل آشنایی نداشتن به موارد فوق هنوز موفقیتی نداشتم.

----------


## vb341

دوست عزی شما میتونید در فروم سایت Advanceinstaller  عضو بشید و سوالات تخصصی رو در اونجا بپرسید

----------


## username5587

سلام
  من پیش نیازهای برنامه رو میتونم بصورت سایلنت نصب کنم میخواستم ببینم کسی بلده بگه چطور میتونیم برنامه اصلی رو نیز بصورت سایلنت نصب کنیم؟ منظورم از برنامه اصلی برنامه ای که در بخش   Resources/Files and Folders  به ستاپ اضافه میکنیم.

----------


## username5587

لطفاً اگر کسی بلده راهنمایی کنه.

----------


## amir107

> لطفاً اگر کسی بلده راهنمایی کنه.


جان من اگه گیر آوردی به من هم بگو.
یک پروژه کامل با SQL و استیمول سافت در سی شارپ

ایمیل: amir107107@hotmail.com

----------


## A3ed.BlackHat

سلام
خسته نباشین
آموزش خیلی خوبی بود
یه سوال الان من یه سری فایل ocx پیش نیاز دارم که نسخه 32 بیتی و 64 بیتی داره چطوریه میشه مشخص کرد اگه ویندوز 32 باشه فایل 32 بیتی ریجستر بشه
اگه 64 بیتی بود فایل 64 بیتی ریجستر بشه
تو این قسمت که مربوط به ریجستر کردن خودکار میشه اینو مورد رو پیدا کردم
ولی نمیشه مشخص کرد که چند بیتی بود ...

تو قسمت prerequisites چیزی که میخواستم پیدا کردم 

6-19-2016 9-36-30 PM.png
6-19-2016 9-36-54 PM.png
حالا با چه دستوری میشه فایل رو ریجستر کرد؟

----------


## cmsdqq2

سپاس از شما بابت تهیه این ویدئوی آموزشی.

بنده با استفاده از روش شما ستاپ برنامه را ساختم اما متاسفانه به *یک* *مسئله ی کوچک* برخورد کرده ام.

*مشکل با نصب SQL Server 2012 Express LocalDB و فونت*

----------


## hamix666

سلام
کامند نصب اسکیول که فقط با sa کار کنه رو میشه برام بذارین

----------

